# using mpd5 to setup PPTP Server on freebsd



## superhorse (Apr 14, 2010)

I want to setup a pptp server on freebsd on my corp's LAN.
I can give this pptp server a WAN IP address through mip function on my firewall.
Then I can use windows XP in my home to pptp into this pptp server and use my corp's LAN.
I install mpd5 on freebsd.
Now,I can use windows XP in my home to pptp into this pptp server,I can ping this pptp server sucessfully.But I can't ping any other PC on my corp's LAN.
Any idea?

mpd.conf


```
default:
	load pptp_server

pptp_server:

	set ippool add pool1 192.168.1.50 192.168.1.99

# Create clonable bundle template named B
	create bundle template B
                 #set iface route default
	set iface enable proxy-arp
	set iface idle 1800
	set iface enable tcpmssfix
	set ipcp yes vjcomp
# Specify IP address pool for dynamic assigment.
	set ipcp ranges 192.168.0.10/32 ippool pool1
	set ipcp dns 192.168.0.X
# The five lines below enable Microsoft Point-to-Point encryption
# (MPPE) using the ng_mppc(8) netgraph node type.
	set bundle enable compression
	set ccp yes mppc
	set mppc yes e40
	set mppc yes e128
	set mppc yes stateless

# Create clonable link template named L
	create link template L pptp
# Set bundle template to use
	set link action bundle B
# Multilink adds some overhead, but gives full 1500 MTU.
	set link enable multilink
	set link yes acfcomp protocomp
	set link no pap chap
	set link enable chap
	set link keep-alive 10 60
	set link mtu 1460

        set pptp self 192.168.0.10

        set link enable incoming
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2010)

Turn on routing on the freebsd box.


----------



## superhorse (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for your answer,SirDice.
But I want to know how to "Turn on routing on the freebsd box"?
I have set gateway_enable="YES" in rc.conf.


----------



## SIFE (May 24, 2010)

i think so mr superhorse .


----------



## kisscool-fr (May 28, 2010)

Did you set [CMD=""]arpproxy_all="YES"[/CMD] in your rc.conf ?


----------

